# Female Betta with guppies



## 123Rascal123 (Jan 28, 2015)

OK, so we currently have a female betta in a smaillish, unfiltered little betta tank, and we have a male in a larger filtered tank. we also have a 60L tank with 30+ guppies, 3 sucking catfish, 1 rummynose, and 4 large Mysterysnails. then we also have a 20L tank with another mysterysnail, 2 goldfish, and another 7 Guppies. Because it is getting hard to maintain the females tank we were thinking of moving her, we obviously can not have her in with the male, so is it ok to put her into the 60L, or 20L tank?? we breed the guppies, and sell them, so we can not have damages tails, and our rummy nose is 7 years old, so we are also worried about him, because he gets stressed very easily..... so is it ok to move her into a tank with these other fish, or not??
Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Actually I think your current tanks might be a bit over stocked as is. Common/Comet goldfish need at least 40g for one fish, Fancy need at least 20g. They are also coldwater fish while guppies are tropical like bettas. Do you know what kind of catfish they are? Plecos, otos, cories...? If you don't know you can post a picture and we'll help ID them for you. Some catfish can be a bit more aggressive, some (like cories & otos) need a shoal of at least 6, and some can grow way too big. Also Rummynose's need a shoal as well, but kudos for having such an old one.

I think we need to know a little more about your tanks too, pictures would be great as well. Do you have heaters, what are the temps, what is your water change schedule like?


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

its not really a good idea to put a female betta with guppies. They like to chase and nip. Well, mine killed any guppies I put in, but every fish is different. Though I don't think it's worth the risk


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

mine leaves the adults alone, but they control the population of frys so I'm happy about that!


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

If your guppies are part of your livlihood, i wouldn't put your female (or male) in the large tank. She may possibly leave the adults alone but she sure as shootin' will hunt down the fry and clean you out that way.


----------



## 123Rascal123 (Jan 28, 2015)

i dont have any pictures at the moment, but in summer the tanks stay at 25-28 degrees, and in winter we put a heater in to maintain this temp, because if we have a heater in year round it gets to hot in the warmer months. 
we only have this many guppies at the moment, because we have not been able to take our young ones to the petshop as of yet, but that will be dont this weekend, and we are getting rid of 30+ so the tanks will not be overstocked. 
we have tried more rummynoses, but it stresses our current one out to much, he is happy just chilling, and he is good friends with our sucking catfish of the same age. 
our three catfish are gyrinocheilus aymonieri, one of them is the same age as our rummynose, the other two we got at the start of this year. when one of the new ones gets bigger we are moving her to the tank with the two goldfish.
our large tank, because it has so many fish in it at the moment we do a 50% water change every 4 days, we can not do it any closer together because rummy gets stressed so easily. and our goldfish tanks gets a 50% water change every week.
Because our guppies we do rely on for a small income would we be better off placing the female in with the goldfish and the handful of guppies in the tank with them??
*
*


----------



## RNHime (Mar 12, 2015)

If the condition of your guppies is important I definitely wouldn't want to risk putting a female in there with them. Have you given any thought to creating a divided area of a tank for her?


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

As stated before, goldfish are cold water fish. They aren't compatable with tropical fish like the rest of your fish. They should have a very large tank to themselves and that's it. And bettas will eat guppie fry. As will the guppies themselves if they find them. Is there any perticular reason you can't either get her a more suitable tank, or get a tank and divide it between the 2 bettas? If you are set on downsizing your tank amounts, then that seems to be the most logical.


----------

